# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Current band you're obsessed with!

## Koalafan

Just post the band that you are currently obsessed with!  ::D: 


Current obsession: Pink Floyd!!

----------


## BananaExpress

Oh Lamb of God, definitely. And a bit of Pantera.

----------


## CityofAngels

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0

I am part of the Gangnam Style army, you cannot stop us. Woop, woop, woop Gangnam Style, woop, woop, woop Gangnam Style.

----------


## Kesky

Secret Chiefs 3.  ::):

----------


## foe

I'm not obsessed with one particular band at the time but I've been listening to Audiotree.TV live studio sessions a lot lately. Mainly because I love discovering new music or music I have yet listened to.

3 of my favorite sessions so far.
http://audiotree.tv/session/now-now/
http://audiotree.tv/session/fang-island/
http://audiotree.tv/session/desert-noises-session-2/

I end up downloading a couple of albums from Now, Now and Fang Island. Both are good bands. Haven't searched for Desert Noises yet. Anyway, if anybody else out there who loves new music, then Audiotree.TV is a great site to go to.

----------


## colleen

Karmin's record titled "Hello"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_I0D...1&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEalW...2&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke6Fs...6&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVzfM...7&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVzfM...7&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV2X0...9&feature=plcp

----------


## rachelchloe

Hollywood Undead.
&

Royal Hoax!

----------


## huppypuppy

Not bands but singers.... I am loving Mick Flavin, Louise Morrissey, Daniel O'Donnell, Isla Grant and more

----------


## Koalafan

Animal Collective!!  ::):

----------


## Marleywhite

Tim Minchin

----------


## TheCARS1979

Guns N Roses, Motley Crue, Avril Lavigne , the CARS , and Pink Floyd, always , others include, Yes, Rush , the Doors, Ratt, Blue Oyster Cult, Kiss and the Beatles

Why doesn't this site have an entertainment folder, and other folders other then a big  off topic folder?

----------


## WintersTale

I have been listening a lot to Steve Hackett's solo stuff, and Bill Bruford's solo stuff, lately. I find the jazz stuff amazing. 

I also tried an album by Quiet World, the first band that Steve Hackett was in, and was intrigued.

----------


## foe

Been rediscovering At the Drive-in again. 

Forgot how great these guys were.

----------


## WintersTale

Today, it's Crack The Sky. Anybody who hasn't heard this band, needs to.

----------


## Koalafan

The beatles right now!  ::D:

----------


## WintersTale

> The beatles right now!



Good choice!  ::):  What is your favorite album?

----------


## Koalafan

> Good choice!  What is your favorite album?



Oh it changes all the time! Right now though Im really liking the white album and abbey road alot  ::):

----------


## Anteros

M.i.a.

----------


## L

Sbtrkt

----------


## Koalafan

Just started really listening to the beastie boys and loving it  ::):

----------


## Sagan

sigur rÃ³s

----------


## cmed

10 years. Can't remember the last time I found a band with so many songs I like.

----------


## L

Angus & Julia Stone

----------


## AllToAll

Grimes!
Although technically not a band...

----------


## Cam

Imagine Dragons!

----------


## est

Normal Love

----------


## brighter

Fairport Convention

----------


## fetisha

b.a.p

----------


## Koalafan

Cant's go wrong with animal collective  :Razz:

----------


## ChristieConner

Coldplay!!

----------


## Nyctophilia

Getting back into Radiohead at the moment, but not obsessed yet I don't think.

----------


## TheCARS1979

new obsessions, include Sumo Cyco, Maid of Ace, the Barbwire Dolls, and Meg Myers, I need   to explore Punk more often
I still have my classic rock obsessions too such as the  CARS and lets not   forget Avril Lavigne

----------


## HoldTheSea

Not obsessed with any bands, but I majorly follow the EDM and Bass Music scene.
Currently obsessed with Mike Cervello's music, and I'm liking the new youngsters like Slushii etc., and you can never go wrong with old favorites like Datsik, Fox Stevenson, and Knife Party.
Martin Garrix is probably my favorite artist of all time, I have an immense amount of respect for him. And Pendulum are the masters of course. <3

----------


## Koalafan

I can probably listen to Radiohead for the rest of my life at the current moment  :Tongue:

----------

